# Toxodera - dragon mantis from South East Asia



## Exo (Mar 5, 2016)

3 species collected

Just only one female we were certainly sure


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2016)

Amazing looking species, and glad you posted the name. I saw them in your other thread and was really curious of it.


----------



## twolfe (Mar 6, 2016)

Cool and unusual!


----------



## CutieCrawlersArt (Mar 7, 2016)

These are so exotic and majestic-looking! *_*


----------



## Ghost_Keeper (Mar 7, 2016)

You need to get these into the hobby, they're literally my favorite genus!


----------



## bobericc (Mar 13, 2016)

Hoping to eventually raise and breed these, they are like fancy chaetas lol


----------



## Sticky (Mar 20, 2016)

Absolutely incredible! Amazing and elegantic! The stick mimicry is unreal!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 21, 2016)

They look scary!


----------



## MantisRCool (Mar 21, 2016)

These are the most awesome looking mantids ever


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2016)

They are really interesting. Nice to see pictures of live specimens. I have a couple dead ones and I've often wondered how they look when alive.


----------



## LAME (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow, I really like the eyes.


----------



## Sticky (Apr 21, 2016)

I LOVE THEM!!!   I hope you can get them well established in culture. They are beautiful, dramatic and amazing!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2016)

Wow, one of the best camouflages I've ever seen in the animal kingdom. It took me a few seconds to make out what body part was which in some of the pictures. I can usually tell right off the bat with other insects.

Astounding, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kermit (May 1, 2016)

Those are just "ok"

Just kidding


----------



## dmina (May 11, 2016)

Great pics... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sticky (May 16, 2016)

Show us more Exo!


----------

